

Startup Stories - bearwithclaws
http://hackermonthly.com/hackermonthly-startupstories.pdf

======
spking
Reading through these really makes me want to do something with
startupstories.com (I've owned it since 2006), perhaps something similar in
format to folklore.org. Anyone interested in collaborating on something like
that with me? If (y): sean@uxforum.com

------
moonladder
Off topic, yes, but could someone please tell me what Scribd is _good for_? I
keep finding links to PDFs uploaded to Scribd and I can't for the life of me
figure out why anyone would use it over, say, a simple web server.

------
bearwithclaws
The zipped digital edition (mobi, epub, pdf):
<http://hackermonthly.com/hackermonthly-startupstories.zip>

